# Central Scotland BBQ (LochEarn Area)update



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Folk's
Was thinking of BBQ day out at Loch Earn in August, any one up for it ?? as we have not all been together for a while, and iam starting to miss you all :lol: (well the food that is) :wink: if anyone wants to come let me know and will try and sort it out, (will need help) :lol: Know that Dave & Jock know that area well Hint/Hint

Trev & Evelyn
Dave & Anna
Dave & jackie
Andy & Val  
Saint
Martin
Rab
Jim & Janet
Hev & Peter
Slg & Family
purplequeen
John c & family
Cheers Trev
what about the 10 of August let me know


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Trev,

Will it be a saturday by any chance? or a Sunday come to that! ! ! *CAN I TAG ALONG, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE*. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] ha ha

Thank you...........................

*JJ*

P.S not free the weekend of the 9th, ill be in London unfortunately


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Yip name added will see what date most people come up with,


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Oi :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Sounds good 

Same place as the last seemed to be perfect - out of Lochearnhead and turn right towards Stirling - some Lochs on the RH side. Have to drag a map out and have a look.

If anyone has a spare gallon of Tesco's finest unleaded, I'm the man to get rid of it and the after BBQ leftovers...my eyebrows have re-grown since the last "small" fire :roll: 

w/e 2/3 or 9/10 Aug would be perfect!

D and Jxx


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> If anyone has a spare gallon of Tesco's finest unleaded, I'm the man to get rid of it and the after BBQ leftovers...my eyebrows have re-grown since the last "small" fire :roll:
> 
> w/e 2/3 or 9/10 Aug would be perfect!
> 
> D and Jxx


 :lol: :lol: :lol: with the price of petrol think we will use bbq lighters & it's safer


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Oi :wink:


 :lol: What!!!! you just love comming up here


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Oi :wink:
> ...


So why aren't we on the list :?: [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah Im up for wee meeting and a BBQ.
Would be good to catch up again.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Count me in, mate - I'm due payback for missing the 'Rock' :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Me too please.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> Me too please.


 well of course young man, mind theirs no kart racing up their :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

trev said:


> Hi Folk's
> Was thinking of BBQ day out at Loch Earn in August, any one up for it ?? as we have not all been together for a while, and iam starting to miss you all :lol: (well the food that is) :wink: if anyone wants to come let me know and will try and sort it out, (will need help) :lol: Know that Dave & Jock know that area well Hint/Hint
> 
> Trev & Evelyn
> ...


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 You are !!! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Audi Gorebridge said:


> Yeah Im up for wee meeting and a BBQ.
> Would be good to catch up again.


 Great  how did your trip go comming back, with your new remap bet your jaws were sore with smiling :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> Count me in, mate - I'm due payback for missing the 'Rock' :wink:


You'll have to go as your the top cook :lol: cheers mate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A handy guide to my availability http://www.nufc.com/2008-09html/fixtures.html


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> A handy guide to my availability http://www.nufc.com/2008-09html/fixtures.html


thought it was going to be at train time table :roll:


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

Trev

I still havent stopped smiling, the remap has giving the car a new lease of life, only thing now I need a petrol tanker to follow me :lol:

How was the rest of your weekend, did you guys stay over somewhere nice?

Dissapointed to hear that trophy never came to Scotland for the concours after the work you guys put in, your car looked good Trev.

Maybe next year


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Audi Gorebridge said:


> Trev
> 
> I still havent stopped smiling, the remap has giving the car a new lease of life, only thing now I need a petrol tanker to follow me :lol:
> 
> ...


Good to see you at the event and your car looked great Even before you spent £20 on it :lol: (jammie git)
stayed at a hotel not far from Manchester and it was ok, cant remember much about it, was knackerd after Rockingham  
cheers for that the best car's won on the day wonder if they would of if they drove 400 miles :wink: 
see you at the bbq trev & evelyn


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Us too please trev 8) 8)

(btw I've just posted up details for a weekend away in October....viewtopic.php?f=3&t=120596)

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Good chance we can make it aswell. Will I bring the gazebo again? See how many we can fit under it this time!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Good chance we can make it aswell. Will I bring the gazebo again? See how many we can fit under it this time!!


Definately bring it...................but it WON'T rain this time :roll:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi thats me back on line ( for just now) cheers Mon  
added your names Hev& slg the weater will be fine :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Course the weather will be fine - I was thinking of people with fairer skin and giving them some shade from the sunshine. Some more of the sunshine we've had today would be nice.

I've also found that I like salmon cooked on the bbq (normally don't like fish either!)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Course the weather will be fine - I was thinking of people with fairer skin and giving them some shade from the sunshine. Some more of the sunshine we've had today would be nice.
> 
> I've also found that I like salmon cooked on the bbq (normally don't like fish either!)


 :lol: or people without a full head of hair, salmon!!! iam eating at your table


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Must have been on offer at the supermarket!

Has Hev had a haircut or are you talking about someone else? :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Must have been on offer at the supermarket!
> 
> Has Hev had a haircut or are you talking about someone else? :lol:


 someone else


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I wonder who that could be ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:



> I wonder who that could be ?


i wonder :roll: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder who that could be ?
> ...


Does Dodo juice work as sun cream?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hi trev, put me down for this as well depending on date cant do bank holiday weekend though,going to london that weekend


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

malstt said:


> hi trev, put me down for this as well depending on date cant do bank holiday weekend though,going to london that weekend


great Mal, will add your name, is Danny heading up with you? :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

What do you all think about the 10 of August for the bbq :?:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> What do you all think about the 10 of August for the bbq :?:


Should be fine for us trev 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > What do you all think about the 10 of August for the bbq :?:
> ...


good  your on gate duty Peter's on parking :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


too dear for that :wink:


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

trev said:


> What do you all think about the 10 of August for the bbq :?:


Trev, 10th August cool for me, providing my car is back on the road. Keep you posted. 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> good  your on gate duty Peter's on parking :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: - is the fluorescent vest supplied?!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> What do you all think about the 10 of August for the bbq :?:


I'm working


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

10th fine for me.


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Trev,

Iv pm''d you mate...............jj


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Audi Gorebridge said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > What do you all think about the 10 of August for the bbq :?:
> ...


good Martin, sorry to hear about your car  is it a total re build or is it the top end thats shot?
hope you can make it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Audi Gorebridge said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > What do you all think about the 10 of August for the bbq :?:
> ...


good Martin, sorry to hear about your car  is it a total re build or is it the top end thats shot?
hope you can make it


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > good  your on gate duty Peter's on parking :lol: :lol:
> ...


 have you not got the one's from Rockingham :lol: you just relax this meeting :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > What do you all think about the 10 of August for the bbq :?:
> ...


 :roll: that will be the first this year :lol: not got any holidays left Andy :?:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> 10th fine for me.


can always count on you saint, was it the mention of food :lol: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Trev,
> 
> Iv pm''d you mate...............jj


 never got it ....jj evelyn's got your prize that you won at Rockingham


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah 10th should be ok, dont know if danny can come but better half might come will let you know when thongs are defffinate


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

malstt said:


> yeah 10th should be ok, dont know if danny can come but better half might come will let you know when thongs are defffinate


May come along just to see this :wink: :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

trev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > 10th fine for me.
> ...


 :evil:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

what a spelling mistake that was,i should proof read my posts, dont think my wife would be impressed  8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

malstt said:


> what a spelling mistake that was,i should proof read my posts, dont think my wife would be impressed  8)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Think this is going to an interesting meet If anything it will increase the number's going :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

That was my polite reply - lol.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> yeah 10th should be ok, dont know if danny can come but better half might come will let you know when thongs are defffinate


I've just changed my rest days next week so we are free  What colour thongs are we wearing ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

dont you start andrew,its not mt fault i cant spell


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

We're back on the 8th so should still be ok for the bbq. Somethong to look forward to!! :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> That was my polite reply - lol.


I know seen some of them in other threads


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oi wot u saying willis?


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Hello everyone, how's things?
Trev, put my name down - I'll go  
Mr Claire will probably stay home and look after 2 troublesome kitties that we have.... can't be trusted on their own 

jeez, now I have to wash and polish the car hehehe! Wish I could afford the Swissvax...

xC


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

purplequeen said:


> Hello everyone, how's things?
> Trev, put my name down - I'll go
> Mr Claire will probably stay home and look after 2 troublesome kitties that we have.... can't be trusted on their own
> 
> ...


 name been added Claire


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

saint said:


> oi wot u saying willis?


 :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Meeting at Stirling services on sunday then?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MonTheFish said:


> Meeting at Stirling services on sunday then?


What time?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> Meeting at Stirling services on sunday then?


Hi Davey
Yip good place to meet (were is the services  ) :lol: 
what about tenish let you get the kid's all set to go, 
ps how am i not getting e-mail on the iphone mate :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > Meeting at Stirling services on sunday then?
> ...


You've got an Iphone???


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > MonTheFish said:
> ...


  was due an upgrade, so just went for it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I fancy getting one when they go over to payg


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

will you get it as pay as you go ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

lets make a time up for this meeting, what will be the best for everyone 10..ish, 11..ish, 12..ish, remember the members that have to travel a fair distance, Hev & Andy, Mal,


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> will you get it as pay as you go ?


Around about Christmas by all accounts, 11 onwards would be best for us


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi trev, Dont know what happened to my pm I sent you it didnt want to go. Not to worry, Im not long back home, been away since Friday, straight after work to the Truckfest at Ingleston this weekend. I was sadly still polishing my baby at midnight on Friday night, got to make it look good for the judges, who flaming started to walk around while everybody was in there beds still, at 7.30 gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Then it absolutely poured with rain, then the dam sun had a cheek to come out, then everybody was out with the clothes again, trying to dry everything off, then guess what .............yep the bloody rain again. At that point we hit the bar for the rest of the day, we gave up.........

Unfortunately Trev we cant make it next weekend as I said before I have to fly to sunny London on Friday and not back until Sunday probably. PRIZE PRIZE PRIZE wow what did I win. a TT soap on a rope by any chance ha ha. Tell Ev ill collect it sometime before xmas ha ha.

Hope you all have a nice time and pray the weather stays nice for you.

Take care JJ


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

10am   I'm on holiday :wink:

Too early and I'm in the wrong area geographically to go to Stirling and then back up North again!

How about a more sensible time of 1pm at wherever we're incinerating some of Tesco's finest burgers? Have heard it will be peeing down until midday anyway :wink:

Have we decided where exactly yet ... where we had the event last time would ideal - anyone remember where/which Loch it was?

D and J xx


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

11 would suit me better, andrew want to met up and travel up together ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

malstt said:


> 11 would suit me better, andrew want to met up and travel up together ?


ok mal about 11..ish


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

*trev*, re your iPhone - you have to set your email account via Settings in your phone. The icon is on your phone - I'll see you some time this week and sort it for you 

ps - I'm sending this via mine 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> 10am   I'm on holiday :wink:
> 
> Too early and I'm in the wrong area geographically to go to Stirling and then back up North again!
> 
> ...


Windermere :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Loch Lubnaig off the A84 - that's the place from last time. Is this where we're going this time?

Wallsendmag :roll: :wink:

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> 11 would suit me better, andrew want to met up and travel up together ?


Sounds like a plan


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

any more offers on a time


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > 11 would suit me better, andrew want to met up and travel up together ?
> ...


just let me know where and what time you want to meet, how far north is it?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

11 at Stirling is fine for us,if that gets us up north too early then it's not a problem to meet a bit later


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> 11 at Stirling is fine for us,if that gets us up north too early then it's not a problem to meet a bit later


can take the dogs for a walk :lol: ( how did you get on with your meeting did you dry up) only kidding


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


Just south of the Artic circle I think


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > malstt said:
> ...


How about Highley Gate? at seven  so we don't have to worry about the traffic on the A1


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

JiaB ~ fancy meeting up someplace????

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hev said:


> JiaB ~ fancy meeting up someplace????
> 
> Hev x


Yes...our place do?

You can have a coffee while J paints her face and polishes the dog :wink:

D


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

This thread is becoming like an online dating site :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> This thread is becoming like an online dating site :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: your place our mine big boy :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > JiaB ~ fancy meeting up someplace????
> ...


Fine by me........time to be confirmed 

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Loch Lubnaig off the A84 - that's the place from last time. Is this where we're going this time?
> 
> Wallsendmag :roll: :wink:
> 
> Dave


Loch Lubnaig it is then, on the A84 get their around about 1..ish now we just need a time for the meet at Stirling services
and for slg to give us the right directions to the bbq area :roll: anyone got his number !! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

ok who is doing a rain dance!!! Is it ever going to stop


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> ok who is doing a rain dance!!! Is it ever going to stop


Pi**ing down in Wakefield at the moment


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

really sorry but somethings come up at work and i have to go in at the weekend,gutted i can't make it, wos looking forward to it as well, soz again hope to see you all again soon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> really sorry but somethings come up at work and i have to go in at the weekend,gutted i can't make it, wos looking forward to it as well, soz again hope to see you all again soon


I don't know part timers :wink: See you at the next one. Doing anything on the 16th ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

malstt said:


> really sorry but somethings come up at work and i have to go in at the weekend,gutted i can't make it, wos looking forward to it as well, soz again hope to see you all again soon


 thats ok Mal just send up your beef burgers shame to go to waste :wink: 
so thats the thong show off then, i dont know some people me me me :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

sorry to dissappoint, nowt planned for the 16th at the mo, wot you got in mind andrew ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> sorry to dissappoint, nowt planned for the 16th at the mo, wot you got in mind andrew ?


A run up to Bamburgh and Seahouses ?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Run up to Bamburgh and Seahouses ?


Hey Andy .. start your own thread! :lol:

So where are we regards numbers going?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Two here


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rabvtec said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Run up to Bamburgh and Seahouses ?
> ...


Have done 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not that I don't have any faith in the Scottish weather (no trains north of Newcastle at the mo due to flooding in the borders) but do we have a plan B?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Not that I don't have any faith in the Scottish weather (no trains north of Newcastle at the mo due to flooding in the borders) but do we have a plan B?


My thoughts exactly. I've been checking out the long range forecast and it's quite bleak (pun), so maybe we should lok at alternatives in the same area so if we get up there and the weather is poor, we got somewhere else to go without another big trek .. :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Not that I don't have any faith in the Scottish weather (no trains north of Newcastle at the mo due to flooding in the borders) but do we have a plan B?
> ...


O my god doom & gloom :lol: it's only water might be a big mac (pun) round about the area :wink: 
will have a look on the net and see whats going on in the area


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Ohhhhh, seemed to miss this one! Room for 4 more Trev? 2 Cute kids, 1 blonde bombshell and a grumpy old bald git?

JC


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> TT Going soon


J, what?!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

John C said:


> Ohhhhh, seemed to miss this one! Room for 4 more Trev? 2 Cute kids, 1 blonde bombshell and a grumpy old bald git?
> 
> JC


 sure john names added


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

Finally got my car finished, after all the trouble with the cams,tappets etc, two whole weeks of the road with it. So its going to get some TLC tomorrow in preperation for Sundays meet. 
See you all there
Cheers M


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Audi Gorebridge said:


> Finally got my car finished, after all the trouble with the cams,tappets etc, two whole weeks of the road with it. So its going to get some TLC tomorrow in preperation for Sundays meet.
> See you all there
> Cheers M


 that good news on both fronts car back & going to the bbq, bet your glad its back in your hands,
rab, val, andy are meeting at our bit to head for stirling if you want to meet us i will drop you a p.m with our address  
cheers trev & evelyn


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

that good news on both fronts car back & going to the bbq, bet your glad its back in your hands,
rab, val, andy are meeting at our bit to head for stirling if you want to meet us i will drop you a p.m with our address  
cheers trev & evelyn[/quote]
Hi Trev, Yeah that will be cool, I will meet with Rab then head up from there. 
Havent actually picked it up yet its still in the garage awaiting collection tomorrow morning, cannot wait to get behind the wheel again. 
What shall I bring along to the BBQ?

Cheers M


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Audi Gorebridge said:


> that good news on both fronts car back & going to the bbq, bet your glad its back in your hands,
> rab, val, andy are meeting at our bit to head for stirling if you want to meet us i will drop you a p.m with our address
> cheers trev & evelyn


Hi Trev, Yeah that will be cool, I will meet with Rab then head up from there. 
Havent actually picked it up yet its still in the garage awaiting collection tomorrow morning, cannot wait to get behind the wheel again. 
What shall I bring along to the BBQ?

Cheers M 

[/quote]What shall I bring along to the BBQ? well all the folk that are going i think half a sheep might do :wink: 
just bring yourself think their will be plenty to go around,


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Back to the sh*tty weather in Scotland!!!

I'll bring the gazebo in case we need it - got plenty space in the barge. :roll:

MTF - got your text coming off the plane last night - will call you today about meeting up in the morning.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Back to the sh*tty weather in Scotland!!!
> 
> I'll bring the gazebo in case we need it - got plenty space in the barge. :roll:
> 
> MTF - got your text coming off the plane last night - will call you today about meeting up in the morning.


 if your comming in the barge will we need the gazebo  ( sorry slg ) see you the morra


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

So have we got a definitive place to meet up? (without having to troop down to Stirling Services) - We might need to catch you up someplace with the new addition to the family :wink: 

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

We could meet in the lay-by's on the A85 just outside of St Fillans (west side) like we did a few years back


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Think Hev could find the way though? :wink:


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi all, I'm sad to say I can't make it tomorrow. I'm on-call - which I knew about but decided to risk it anyway, I'm supposed to be able to login with 1/2 hour of getting called and figured I could make it home in that time if necessary. 
However, they've put a new server in and I need to login every coupla hours tomorrow to check it. Typical HBOS trying to save money and get me to do it instead of paying someone else - just piggy-backing onto my on-call rota as I have the dept laptop. sorry for the rant - fedup with this.
Hmmm, not unless you could postpone it until 6pm ;-) ah well, thought not..... have a great time and if there's a sunday dinner after 6pm let me know and I can go to that  
hope u all have fun (without me... [smiley=bigcry.gif] )
x Claire


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Think Hev could find the way though? :wink:


<ahem!>
:roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> We could meet in the lay-by's on the A85 just outside of St Fillans (west side) like we did a few years back


 good plan wee man your in front the morra


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Think Hev could find the way though? :wink:
> ...


We've bought a new Tomtom but I think its lost in the post :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


how many is that you've been through


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Eeeeeerrrrrr this will be four


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

MonTheFish said:


> We could meet in the lay-by's on the A85 just outside of St Fillans (west side) like we did a few years back


As there is only (I think) Hev and us coming from North there is little point in you travelling so far up to have to have to back-track to get to Loch Luby-whatever. I also think Hev may be taking a small diversion on the way :wink: ...so best perhaps for everyone to go to the eating place and we will meet you there?

Dave


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

So what's the story then? Stirling services at 11am? Or direct to St Fillins?

Brolly packed! :?


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Is it time to go yet???


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

John C said:


> So what's the story then? Stirling services at 11am? Or direct to St Fillins?
> 
> Brolly packed! :?


 See you at Stirling srevices John at 11am  
think Monthefish is their just now if you look at the time he posted :lol: 
dont think these youngsters go to bed :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Quick get the BBQ lit. The sun is out down here!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Are we there yet??? 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> Are we there yet???
> 
> Hev x


Oh gawd....hurry up and get a year older already


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Good to see everyone again today - even the weather held up for most of the day 

(Thanks to mtf and jackie for bringing their dogs and starting Wendy off again nipping my head to get one!!!) :x :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh...... so that thing was a dog... was wondering but was too ashamed to ask. I thought it was some new "toy for Christmas" Jap import.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> Oh...... so that thing was a dog... was wondering but was too ashamed to ask. I thought it was some new "toy for Christmas" Jap import.


 :lol: :lol: 
Nice to see everyone again even Keith the new boy :wink: A big thankyou to SLG for his Gordon Ramsey impression.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...... so that thing was a dog... was wondering but was too ashamed to ask. I thought it was some new "toy for Christmas" Jap import.
> ...


Hey, I never swore once!!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks to Trev for organising, and Stuart for consummate BBQ skills. Great to see everyone!

A few pics.....

Ouch ya that's chilly










Ra boys










aye, aye, aye...TTs, whatever...










Trev, very used to the Paparazzi after all these years...










So it's going to get wet










East meets west.... two men separated by a common language










Shades dude....shades....










Davie runs off as the kids get going










Stone skimming competition, round 1










Can I show you my polish?










Phaaaaarp










One man and his dog










Sa|nt's good side










I can see the pub from here










What else can a man do but throw stones?










Mini Mon The Fish


















Salt and pepper anyone? :wink:










TT again, bla, bla, bla










Catalogue man... :roll:










Yes boys.....it's a boot










Kids and trees










Krypton factor, let the games begin










I'm not saying your wrong, just last time I put a Gazebo up that's not how I started....










What is it with grown ups and tents?










Who drank all the milk?










Collecting the water is the easy bit..... the 6 mile hike back to the village is the pain...










No, no, no, you guys do the Gazebo, we're fine here chatting...










The neck bone's connected to the shoulder bone, the shoulder bone's connected to the arm bone...










How many TTers does it take to...


















WOOT!










Now...man make fire!










Ohh...shiny rims










That's why Trev did not win the concourse....dirt on the underside of his tyres










Is it just me or do these all look the same?










Ok Mr Hornet....move away from the plate or I rip your wings off, move away from the plate...










Queue Scottish music.....


























































Thanks all, good fun!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Aye a good day indeed...well done Trev  What's next then fella :wink:

D and Jxx


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John you've just made a grown woman cry and then nearly choke :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


ok then, Jamie Oliver


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> John you've just made a grown woman cry and then nearly choke :lol: :lol:


Eh, what? Never touched her, was'ny me!

:wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

me neither I was playing pocket billiards.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> me neither I was playing pocket billiards.


Have you forgotten something?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh gawd... was I that drunk?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Some nice pictures there John.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

What are you trying to do to that dog? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> Oh gawd... was I that drunk?


Do I need to tell everyone your terrible secret?? :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Fab pics John........brill to see everyone again (even though it was not for long )

Looking forward to the next time!

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Oh gawd... was I that drunk?
> ...


Please cos am as lost as hev.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

slg said:


> What are you trying to do to that dog? :wink:


It's what the dog was doing to him am worried about.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


THE CAR :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for a great time and for a great feast cheers trev & evelyn
John c great pics going to watch out for you in the future never laughed so much, :lol: 
cheers rab for buying our tea the night

once again thanks to everyone for a great day out 
cheers trev & evelyn


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> THE CAR :roll:


Still don't know what u are talking about :roll:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

looks like you had a good day, sorry i missed it hopefully next time i can make it 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Aye a good day indeed...well done Trev  What's next then fella :wink:
> 
> D and Jxx


 you helping me fit a bathroom suite in limekilns :lol: :lol: cheers thanks for your help


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > THE CAR :roll:
> ...











Is that it?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oh bugger.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

There I was thinking that the photos were fab and then trev had to spoil it with the last one. At least John C had the decency to try get out the picture... :wink:

Looks like you had a fab day - certainly beat my day shopping for carpets etc :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

...and if I knew you would look I'd have done my hair...

How did you get on being told which carpets you liked?

:twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice spot for a chat








The only colour for a MkI








Spot the odd one out








Ghostly TT








New toy


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

John C said:


> ...and if I knew you would look I'd have done my hair...
> 
> How did you get on being told which carpets you liked?
> 
> :twisted:


You know me so well....


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks like it was a great day out. Pity I missed out on all the fun. The missus was ill and I had to babysit.
Definately be at the next one, the photos look great guys, what a location for it too.

Cheers M


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry we missed out. Looks like it was a success. We hope to be at the next one................when is it then?.........jj :roll:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Pics look great - sorry I couldn't manage along.

C'mon Trev get another arranged soon!

Jock
:lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Scotland's Olympic hopes are dashed as the 400m Baton Relay Team drop the baton!









Fab day out folks and it was great meeting up with everyone again. [smiley=gossip.gif] If we're ever out and get caught in a sudden storm, at least we know Stewart can supply shleter and fire .. unlike Trev! However, he did supply a good source for mickey taking .. cheers, mate :lol: BBQ was excellent and only one day sick with food poisoning so .. bonus! We also made one local man very happy by pushing him out of a ditch after avoiding rear-ending another car rather than wait God knows how long before the AA (Delhi branch) worked out that Scotland was in the UK, let alone trying to find the A85 :roll: :lol: :lol:

Possibilty for next trip could be the Modified and Performance Car Show at Perth (see my new thread).


----------

